# I want a firewood/gardening cart



## Natster (Apr 4, 2019)

Something like a "little red wagon", but big and tough.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264261321945
Is this a good cart?
1200# gorilla cart.
Are there better models?
I'm looking for ideas.
Thank you,
Nate


----------



## CacaoBoy (Apr 5, 2019)

I have had a cart for probably 10 years for use around the house. Mine is almost identical to the Gorilla cart except mine is branded Rubbermaid and does not have the detachable handle (a nice feature if you want to tow it behind a mower). For what it is, it is one tough bugger. The dump feature is marginal but perhaps as good as anything on that type cart. I have never had close to the claimed 1220 capacity in mine, and it would be difficult to pull and maneuver, but for carrying a few hundred pounds of stuff it is handy.


----------



## Natster (Apr 5, 2019)

Well, others in the family prevailed, said this was more what was needed.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143047270534
It's a bit heavy...
N


----------

